# clipping chicken toenails



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I decided to clip One Eyed Susie's toenails. They're awful! I however, drew blood on one of them. I put betadine and bactrim on it. Do y'all think that is enough?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

if it still bleeds, put some flour or cornstarch on it. No problem.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I cut the wings back on my wuss rooster, and just like a rooster (polish roo?) While I held him he hung his head and closed his eyes and went limp- playing dead again, LOL.


----------



## GitaBooks (Feb 12, 2016)

As long as it stops bleeding it should be fine. I've had some hens rip their toe-nails before and a little flour or corn starch does the trick. 

Also, if your hens nails are really long, try clipping just the tip one day and continuing for the next few days, as the vein will go back each time it gets shorter and you can avoid nicking it. I had to do this with my broody hen as her sitting for three weeks made them start to curl.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've heard that happens. Good idea tho.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I discovered if you lay them on their back, they go limp and let you do anything you need to. Wish I would have known this years ago.


----------

